# Chromium 11.0.696.57 black screen



## piggy (May 16, 2011)

```
FreeBSD freebsd8vm 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Feb 18 02:24:46 UTC 2011    
 root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```
Ugh! After upgrading Chromium 10 to Chromium 11 via ports, the browser launches pretty fine and it loads the pages pretty well but the background is totally black and so is everything in the pages. So inside the Chromium working window there is just a black background. If you go with the mouse over the page, you can "feel" the links and you can click it and load the page, then everything is still black, you can't see anything, you can just "feel" the page and see the correct address on the bar.

If for troubleshooting I launch the app from the terminal prompt, there is just a little error, everything seems to work fine:


```
<piggy@freebsd8vm>/home/piggy/.config # 
chrome[20550:184500224:887792297125:ERROR:zygote_main_linux.cc(444)] write: connection turned off by
 the correspondent
```

Need to say everything else is pretty fine, Firefox 4 and Opera works pretty ok, and so Nautilus, Konqueror too.

Any idea?


----------



## piggy (May 18, 2011)

I reinstalled/recompiled Chromium and nothing changed but now I have this error when I run the program:


```
[3324:184500224:28146072187:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 2277, error_code 145 (BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter)), request_code 141, minor_code 5 (X_ShmCreatePixmap)
[3324:184500224:28146073150:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 2278, error_code 9 (BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)), request_code 149, minor_code 4 (RenderCreatePicture)
[3324:184500224:28146074155:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 2279, error_code 156 (RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)), request_code 149, minor_code 8 (RenderComposite)
[3324:184500224:28146074996:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 2281, error_code 156 (RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)), request_code 149, minor_code 7 (RenderFreePicture)
[3324:184500224:28146075026:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 2282, error_code 4 (BadPixmap (invalid Pixmap parameter)), request_code 54, minor_code 0 (X_FreePixmap)
[3324:184500224:28146103715:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 2392, error_code 145 (BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter)), request_code 141, minor_code 5 (X_ShmCreatePixmap)
[3324:184500224:28146122977:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 2393, error_code 9 (BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)), request_code 149, minor_code 4 (RenderCreatePicture)
[3324:184500224:28146123890:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 2394, error_code 156 (RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)), request_code 149, minor_code 8 (RenderComposite)
[3324:184500224:28146124843:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 2396, error_code 156 (RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)), request_code 149, minor_code 7 (RenderFreePicture)
[3324:184500224:28146124867:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 2397, error_code 4 (BadPixmap (invalid Pixmap parameter)), request_code 54, minor_code 0 (X_FreePixmap)
[3324:184500224:28146142271:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 2484, error_code 145 (BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter)), request_code 141, minor_code 5 (X_ShmCreatePixmap)
[3324:184500224:28146143394:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 2485, error_code 9 (BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)), request_code 149, minor_code 4 (RenderCreatePicture)
[3324:184500224:28146144299:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 2486, error_code 156 (RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)), request_code 149, minor_code 8 (RenderComposite)
[3324:184500224:28146145529:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 2488, error_code 156 (RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)), request_code 149, minor_code 7 (RenderFreePicture)
[3324:184500224:28146145554:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 2489, error_code 4 (BadPixmap (invalid Pixmap parameter)), request_code 54, minor_code 0 (X_FreePixmap)
[3324:184500224:28146181010:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 2576, error_code 145 (BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter)), request_code 141, minor_code 5 (X_ShmCreatePixmap)
[3324:184500224:28146182710:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 2577, error_code 9 (BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)), request_code 149, minor_code 4 (RenderCreatePicture)
[3324:184500224:28146183594:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 2578, error_code 156 (RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)), request_code 149, minor_code 8 (RenderComposite)
[3324:184500224:28146184544:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 2580, error_code 156 (RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)), request_code 149, minor_code 7 (RenderFreePicture)
[3324:184500224:28146184568:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 2581, error_code 4 (BadPixmap (invalid Pixmap parameter)), request_code 54, minor_code 0 (X_FreePixmap)
[3324:184500224:28146223112:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 2668, error_code 145 (BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter)), request_code 141, minor_code 5 (X_ShmCreatePixmap)
[3324:184500224:28146225461:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 2669, error_code 9 (BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)), request_code 149, minor_code 4 (RenderCreatePicture)
[3324:184500224:28146242008:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 2670, error_code 156 (RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)), request_code 149, minor_code 8 (RenderComposite)
[3324:184500224:28146242883:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 2672, error_code 156 (RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)), request_code 149, minor_code 7 (RenderFreePicture)
[3324:184500224:28146242907:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 2673, error_code 4 (BadPixmap (invalid Pixmap parameter)), request_code 54, minor_code 0 (X_FreePixmap)
[3324:184500224:28150502732:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 3081, error_code 145 (BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter)), request_code 141, minor_code 5 (X_ShmCreatePixmap)
[3324:184500224:28150504563:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 3082, error_code 9 (BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)), request_code 149, minor_code 4 (RenderCreatePicture)
[3324:184500224:28150506910:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 3083, error_code 156 (RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)), request_code 149, minor_code 8 (RenderComposite)
[3324:184500224:28150512529:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 3085, error_code 156 (RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)), request_code 149, minor_code 7 (RenderFreePicture)
[3324:184500224:28150519711:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 3086, error_code 4 (BadPixmap (invalid Pixmap parameter)), request_code 54, minor_code 0 (X_FreePixmap)
[3324:184500224:28150520617:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 3166, error_code 145 (BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter)), request_code 141, minor_code 5 (X_ShmCreatePixmap)
[3324:184500224:28150521477:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 3167, error_code 9 (BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)), request_code 149, minor_code 4 (RenderCreatePicture)
[3324:184500224:28150522367:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 3168, error_code 156 (RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)), request_code 149, minor_code 8 (RenderComposite)
[3324:184500224:28150523873:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 3170, error_code 156 (RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)), request_code 149, minor_code 7 (RenderFreePicture)
[3324:184500224:28150523904:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 3171, error_code 4 (BadPixmap (invalid Pixmap parameter)), request_code 54, minor_code 0 (X_FreePixmap)
[3324:184500224:28150527912:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 3259, error_code 145 (BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter)), request_code 141, minor_code 5 (X_ShmCreatePixmap)
[3324:184500224:28150540922:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 3260, error_code 9 (BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)), request_code 149, minor_code 4 (RenderCreatePicture)
[3324:184500224:28150542596:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 3261, error_code 156 (RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)), request_code 149, minor_code 8 (RenderComposite)
[3324:184500224:28150543548:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 3263, error_code 156 (RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)), request_code 149, minor_code 7 (RenderFreePicture)
[3324:184500224:28150543676:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 3264, error_code 4 (BadPixmap (invalid Pixmap parameter)), request_code 54, minor_code 0 (X_FreePixmap)
[3324:184500224:28150554240:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 3374, error_code 145 (BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter)), request_code 141, minor_code 5 (X_ShmCreatePixmap)
[3324:184500224:28150555865:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 3375, error_code 9 (BadDrawable (invalid Pixmap or Window parameter)), request_code 149, minor_code 4 (RenderCreatePicture)
[3324:184500224:28150558031:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 3376, error_code 156 (RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)), request_code 149, minor_code 8 (RenderComposite)
[3324:184500224:28150560237:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 3378, error_code 156 (RenderBadPicture (invalid Picture parameter)), request_code 149, minor_code 7 (RenderFreePicture)
[3324:184500224:28150568211:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 3379, error_code 4 (BadPixmap (invalid Pixmap parameter)), request_code 54, minor_code 0 (X_FreePixmap)
[3324:184500224:28150593136:ERROR:x11_util.cc(862)] X Error detected: serial 3466, error_code 145 (BadShmSeg (invalid shared segment parameter)), request_code 141, minor_code 5 (X_ShmCreatePixmap)
```

Very many of these. They seem X related errors, but all my X applications under any window managers/shells work pretty fine.

This FreeBSD Chromium looks really still very immature to me. Considering I appreciate it a lot under both Linux and Windows I could appreciate if somebody can help me with this problem under FreeBSD.


----------



## graudeejs (May 18, 2011)

piggy said:
			
		

> This Freebsd Chromium look really still a lot immature to me then considering I appreciate it a lot under both Linux and Windows I could appreciate if somebody can help me with this problem under Freebsd.



Normal (Up to date) chromium in ports in less than month, what would you expect from project of such scale?

Thanks for warning, I'll make backup, before I update (not that I don't have any other backups, but still....)


----------



## graudeejs (May 18, 2011)

Just installed 11.0.696.68, works fine
11.0.696.57 was working fine as well.


```
$ uname -a 
FreeBSD desktop.pc 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Thu Feb 17 02:41:51 UTC 2011     
root@mason.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```

Perhaps try
`$ mv ~/.config/chromium ~/.config/chromium.bak`
and see if you still have your problem


----------



## piggy (May 19, 2011)

Hi Killa and thankx for your help. Yepz, that was the first thing I did try, removing the Chromium config directory with no joy.


----------



## thuglife (May 19, 2011)

@piggy
This must be a gtk / cairo related error. Are your dependences up to date? Do you get any warnings / errors in /var/log/messages?


----------



## piggy (May 20, 2011)

thuglife said:
			
		

> @piggy
> This must be a gtk / cairo related error. Are your dependences up to date? Do you get any warnings / errors in /var/log/messages?


Hello again thuglife. well, this Chromium is such a trouble... :-(

My packages are all up to date.


```
<piggy@freebsd8vm>/home/piggy # pkg_info | grep cairo
cairo-1.10.2_2,1    Vector graphics library with cross-device output support
cairomm-1.9.6       C++ interface to cairo
clutter-cairo-0.8.2_1 Clutter Cairo integrarion library
gtk-murrine-engine-0.98.1.1 Murrine GTK+ 2.x cairo based engine
linux-f10-cairo-1.8.0_1 Vector graphics library Cairo (Linux Fedora 10)
py26-cairo-1.8.10   Python bindings for Cairo
```


```
<piggy@freebsd8vm>/home/piggy # pkg_info | grep gtk
avahi-gtk-0.6.29    Gtk+ tools and bindings to the Avahi mDNS system
clutter-gtk-0.10.8_1 GTK+ Integration library for Clutter
gtk-1.2.10_22       Gimp Toolkit for X11 GUI (previous stable version)
gtk-2.22.1_1        Gimp Toolkit for X11 GUI (current stable version)
gtk-engines2-2.20.2 Theme engine for the GTK+-2.0 toolkit
gtk-murrine-engine-0.98.1.1 Murrine GTK+ 2.x cairo based engine
gtk-vnc-0.3.10_3    VNC viewer widget for GTK+
gtk-xfce-engine-2.8.1 An XFCE engine for GTK 2.0
gtkglext-1.2.0_8    An OpenGL extension to GTK
gtkhtml3-3.32.1     Lightweight HTML rendering/printing/editing engine
gtkimageview-1.6.4_2 Simple image viewer widget
gtkmm-2.22.0        C++ wrapper for Gtk+, Pango
gtksourceview-1.8.5_7 A text widget that adds syntax highlighting to the GtkTextV
gtksourceview2-2.10.5 A text widget that adds syntax highlighting to the GtkTextV
gtkspell-2.0.16_3   A GTK+ 2 spell checking component
linux-f10-gtk2-2.14.7_3 GTK+ library, version 2.X (Linux Fedora 10)
poppler-gtk-0.14.5  Gtk bindings to poppler
py26-cluttergtk-0.10.0 Python modules for Clutter-gtk toolkit
py26-gtk-2.22.0_2   A set of Python bindings for GTK+
webkit-gtk2-1.2.7_1 An opensource browser engine
```

The last two days of my /var/log/messages, pretty much no errors and heavy use:


```
<piggy@freebsd8vm>/home/piggy # sudo tail -f /var/log/messages
Password:
May 19 09:31:35 freebsd8vm dhclient: New IP Address (em0): 192.168.1.128
May 19 09:31:35 freebsd8vm dhclient: New Subnet Mask (em0): 255.255.255.0
May 19 09:31:35 freebsd8vm dhclient: New Broadcast Address (em0): 192.168.1.255
May 19 09:31:35 freebsd8vm dhclient: New Routers (em0): 192.168.1.254
May 20 09:14:03 freebsd8vm dhclient: New IP Address (em0): 192.168.1.128
May 20 09:14:03 freebsd8vm dhclient: New Subnet Mask (em0): 255.255.255.0
May 20 09:14:03 freebsd8vm dhclient: New Broadcast Address (em0): 192.168.1.255
May 20 09:14:03 freebsd8vm dhclient: New Routers (em0): 192.168.1.254
May 20 21:19:02 freebsd8vm kernel: pid 46226 (npviewer.bin), uid 1002: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
May 20 21:29:21 freebsd8vm sudo:      piggy : TTY=pts/1 ; PWD=/usr/home/piggy ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/bin/tail -f /var/log/messages
```


----------



## thuglife (May 20, 2011)

piggy said:
			
		

> Hello again thuglife. well, this Chromium is such a trouble... :-(



Sorry to hear that, I really like chromium too so I understand your frustration. I believe that I was able to reproduce your issue on a 8.2 i386 jail. 

I will have time to take a look at it this weekend so hang in there 

Regards


----------



## piggy (May 21, 2011)

thuglife said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear that, I really like chromium too so I understand your frustration. I believe that I was able to reproduce your issue on a 8.2 i386 jail.
> 
> I will have time to take a look at it this weekend so hang in there
> 
> Regards


Hello and thanks thughlife and see you soon in few week on some Greek island for some summer fun! 

BTW, I'm wondering if FreeBSD people do use 32bit and Chromium because I've been able to reproduce my problem everytime on two physical machines and one jail too.

Ah ok, 32bit systems are out of fashion for geeks


----------



## thuglife (May 22, 2011)

Ok, I take that back. I can not reproduce your issue. 





Installed 8.2 on VirtualBox, used pkg_add to install xfce and dependencies, compiled chromium with debug enabled and voila.

Can you please provide the steps to reproduce this?



> Hello and thanks thughlife and see you soon in few week on some Greek island for some summer fun!



Cool!

Greek sun and cold beer, best thing ever.


----------



## piggy (May 26, 2011)

thuglife said:
			
		

> Ok, I take that back. I can not reproduce your issue.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know what to say. I'll pass. Chromium was the ONLY pain in the ass for my 32 bit BSD systems and I don't want to loose to much time on it.


----------



## richardpl (Jun 21, 2011)

Well I installed chromium via package (for CURRENT) and scrolling incorrectly renders page.

I think it is because shared memory support is missing in both vesa and radeon driver and there is no correct fallback.

OT:
I also installed e17 via packages (for CURRENT) and it is semi-broken for non-root user.

I did not expect much mostly because the both ports are to be improved.


----------



## piggy (Oct 2, 2011)

piggy said:
			
		

> I don't know what to say. I'll pass. Chromium was the ONLY pain in the ass for my 32 bit BSD systems and I don't want to loose to much time on it.


I'm back with Chromium issue. As I stated in this thread, my system was up to date, my compile was fine and everything seems well but I still had the black screen problem.

It is true like I said in the quoted post, I'll pass with Chromium issue in the sense I didn't want to investigate anymore. Then I continued to update the port and recompile the software to see if the problem were solved by the new versions tree or somenthing.

It never was, until this version 14.0.835.163 (Build 0 FreeBSD) was out.

I had a look to the code and I saw some deep differences, IMHO.

I compiled without any type of changes of my side compared with old versions (those with the black screen issue) and now this 14.0.835.163 (Build 0 FreeBSD) do not show the black screen anymore.

So after more than three months we can call this problem solved. I have to try on another 32 bit system with the same issue.

Glad to see it was a issue with the Chrome source code and NOT with my system considering I didn't changed anything from that time, I didn't change even the desktop theme. I remember someone on some PM or in some other place said it could be a problem with my desktop theme. It wasn't.


----------



## thuglife (Oct 2, 2011)

Hello, most probably you had kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed set in your sysctl.conf

I committed a fix for this in chromium-14.0.835.163_2, see ports/157730.


----------



## piggy (Oct 3, 2011)

thuglife said:
			
		

> Hello, most probably you had kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed set in your sysctl.conf
> 
> I committed a fix for this in chromium-14.0.835.163_2, see ports/157730.


Yes, I did it. I did that switch for some reasons.

BTW, it is just a recent discover, if not someone could know on this forum or on the web.

I think this thread can now be marked solved and I hope someone of the many with the same problem can found it and solve the problem also if he/she run an old version of Chrome (if he don't need the kern.ipc.shm_allow_removed=1 in the kernel.


----------

